# Rare Bottles



## rklump (Apr 1, 2013)

Can anyone give my any information on these 3 bottles?  I have searched the web and can't seem to find any history on them.  I would think they would be worth something.  Thank you.

 The first one states: ARCANA on the front with Williams & Buchelle under it.  On the back it has PEORIA, IL.  Has an A on the bottom. Light green bottle approx 8" tall.

 The second bottle states: ARCTIC on the front with min contents 6 fluid oz property of COCA COLA and on the back is SODA WATER on the top and bottling co on the lower bottom.  Has PEORIA on the bottom of the bottle.  Green bottle 8" tall.

 The third bottle states:  THE SINGER Bottling Works PEORIA, IL on the front.  Nothing on the back or bottom.  Aqua color appox 8"+ (The only info I found on this is about Charles Singer and having a bottling company in Peoria in the 1860's or so).  

 It states my picture is too large so I can e-mail you a copy of the bottles until I can figure out how to do it.  Sorry.


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 1, 2013)

I would love to see the pictures. Do you have paint on your computer that helps with the sizing of pictures.


----------



## epackage (Apr 1, 2013)

Feel free to email me the pics and I'll post them... epackage@msn.com


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2013)

> It states my picture is too large so I can e-mail you a copy of the bottles until I can figure out how to do it. Sorry.


In the good old days cameras took perfect pictures for posting online. Now, well, what are they, 50 megapixel? I had a 5MP once and never set it over 1MP. That's probably not even possible now.


----------



## epackage (Apr 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 1, 2013)

From my experience they are common bottles but still very cool. Hey Plumbata what is your knowlegde on these?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice, let me guess, your near Peoria? 
 Anyway, welcome!!!


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 1, 2013)

Dylan is spot-on. The Arcana is a late-20s bottle, Arctic mid to late 20s, and the Singer looks like a hand-blown 1910s example. Honestly I wouldn't expect more than 3 or 4 dollars each for them, as I have dug plenty of each kind, though the least prevalent in my experience would be the Arctic, which might interest collectors of Coke-related bottles. The lack of info to be found regarding these bottles may be due to how pedestrian they are to the more serious local collectors, who likely wouldn't bother with extensive research, documentation, and hosting of the info online. Now don't be discouraged; if you found these in the wilds somewhere it is a great sign of things to come.

 Did you find these in a stream or something like that? If so, it would be worthwhile to check upstream and try to locate a dump to dig in for more. These may be pretty common, but find a Peoria Chero-Cola of the same age, for example, and ya got yourself a rare 100+ soda. Thought I dug myself a winner a few years back, but then saw half the lip was gone! [] Still waiting to find a good one.


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 1, 2013)

Got that right Plumbata that Chero-Cola is very rare. One time I saw an amber straight side Coco-Cola bottle for $10 and I never bought it. I got home that night and I realized oh no! that's a good price. Went back the next day....... GONE!


----------



## rklump (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your reply.  Yes I am close to Peoria.  My husband is a construction operator and he is always finding bottles when he is digging.  We have a lot of old bottles, lots of medicine bottles, and misc stuff.  He found an old Coca Cola bottle that was bottled in Peoria that a collectors book says it's worth $225.00.  That's kinda why I thought I'd see if these were rare or not.  Again appreciate everyone's input.  I might post some other bottles he has found to see if anyone is curious.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 1, 2013)

stay away from those "collector" books... there about as wrong as a polar bear in the Bahamas...


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello again, sorry we couldn't offer better news about these but there is a good chance that you may have some special pieces in the boxes of other bottles that you've collected over time. If you have any other sodas, beers, medicines or druggist bottles, or any other old bottles in general that you're wondering about the folks here should be able to help you out if you feel like posting more pictures.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> stay away from those "collector" books... there about as wrong as a polar bear in the Bahamas...


 

 Hahaha that made me laugh! []


----------

